# Got any Cornish pasty recipes?



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 28, 2005)

I know they're a closely guarded secret handed down, etc, but I won't tell.

I fancy giving it a go on my week off.

Cheers

In exchange I'll give you the recipe for Welsh rarebit


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 28, 2005)

Krs makes gert lush pasties, but he's not online atm.

Bugger - now I'm craving a real Welsh rarebit...


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 28, 2005)

Yes come on, let's be having them! Only decent one I had was in a tea shop in Liskeard. That was hand made though.


----------



## madzone (Sep 28, 2005)

Fucking 'orrible things that give you heartburn. 
Yuk
Eat cake


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 28, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Eat cake


Fucking 'orrible stuff that gives me sky-high blood sugar.

<eats organic corn-on-the-cob>

<with loads of organic butter>

<still dreams of Welsh rarebit>


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 28, 2005)

My ex-boyfriend used to make them, but I didn't like them - not enough meat and too much turnip, or whatever it is.


----------



## madzone (Sep 28, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Fucking 'orrible stuff that gives me sky-high blood sugar.




I'll have yours


----------



## madzone (Sep 28, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> My ex-boyfriend used to make them, but I didn't like them - not enough meat and too much turnip, or whatever it is.


Swede


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 28, 2005)

<editor: entire recipe stolen from http://www.cornishlight.co.uk/cornish-pasty.htm>


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 28, 2005)

Cheers, tobyjug.  



			
				RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> In exchange I'll give you the recipe for Welsh rarebit



We are waiting...

<taps feet impatiently>


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 28, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I'll have yours


<proffers madzone her sky-high blood sugar>


----------



## madzone (Sep 28, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> <proffers madzone her sky-high blood sugar>


One more disorder won't make much difference


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 28, 2005)

It'll stop you ever really enjoying cake again...


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 28, 2005)

My mum has Type 2 Diabetes and she never stops stuffing her face with cake.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 29, 2005)

Err...I don't actually know the recipe for rarebit, you just mix cheese with ale and put it on bread, then toast.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 29, 2005)

NOcarrots


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 29, 2005)

nightowl said:
			
		

> NOcarrots



No *bread*, definately


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 29, 2005)

...the meat and vegetables should be allowed to steep overnight...


----------



## madzone (Sep 30, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> ...the meat and vegetables should be allowed to steep overnight...


Fuck me. It's alive.


----------

